# Nst 59025



## kjohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, Is there anyone out there who could help me with documentation guidelines for billing 59025. This is for an NST.
Thanks!


----------



## tmerickson (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't you have the print out from the NST machine?


----------



## kjohnson (Jul 27, 2011)

Even if there were a print out from the machine, doesn't there have to be an interpretation from the doc in the form of a dictated note?


----------

